# Kung-Fu Quest 3: Battle frontier feat. Systema 12.28.2013



## Brian King (Dec 29, 2013)

Shaska sword work, whip, chain and empty hand. The clip is long but leaves you wanting more. 20+ minutes of Systema. All in Chinese but worth it. MMA, Judo, Sambo for an additional 20 minutes. New footage and cool older Sambo footage. Skilled hosts with great attitudes and senses of humor. Seems like a great show from Hong Kong.


http://youtu.be/QEGSeNG-d8o


----------

